# XFX Launches nForce 780i Motherboard



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 17, 2007)

XFX debuts the ultimate in gaming pleasure with the introduction of its nForce 780i SLI motherboard, which features the ability to support up to three graphics cards.



 

 




The first platform created specifically for a three-way SLI gaming experience, the XFX nForce 780i SLI motherboard offers unmatched performance and an unparalleled DirectX gaming experience. The only Intel solution that supports true PCI Express 2.0, this motherboard is superior for 3-way and SLI as well as multi-monitor configurations.

Featuring a first-of-its-kind Enthusiast System Architecture (ESA)-certified platform that enables users to take ultimate control of their gaming experience, the ESA offers real-time component monitoring and tuning features. Specifically, users can integrate multiple ESA components with the 780i motherboard into one platform. Users have greater control of their ESA system in real-time. The 780i motherboard also includes an easy-to-understand interface, which simplifies component debugging and maximizes overall system performance.

Designed for next-generation technologies, the XFX nForce 780i SLI motherboard fully utilizes the new NV Monitor features, that includes full overclocking for Intel Yorkfield and Wolfdale CPUs. Other features include NVIDIA FirstPacket, NVIDIA DualNet and MediaShield technologies; up to 1200 MHZ of DDR2 (SLI memory); three x16 PCI Express slots; six SATA drives; ten USB ports; up to 1333 MHz FSB.

To learn more about the XFX nForce 780i SLI motherboard or to locate a participating e-tailer, go to http://www.xfxforce.com.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 17, 2007)

wow that is one huge/retarded looking north bridge cooler other then that it looks like a sweet board like the colors like to see what tis new ESA brings to the table


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 17, 2007)

Good cooling for overclocking


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.evga.com/articles/385.asp

The EVGA board is identical in the pictures so I haven't posted it. You can look at that too if you want.


----------



## Richieb0y (Dec 17, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> http://www.evga.com/articles/385.asp
> 
> The EVGA board is identical in the pictures so I haven't posted it. You can look at that too if you want.



thx for the link when eVGA comes out here i go order right away when i have the money


----------



## crow1001 (Dec 17, 2007)

That board looks


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Patiently waits for overclocking reviews*

I think I am going with the ASUS 780i board anyway, but I would like to know if they fixed the overclocking issues with the 680i.


----------



## Darksaber (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL take a close look at 780i and 680i:

680i:
http://www.descom.com/catalog/images/680I_SLI.jpg

780i:
http://www.techpowerup.com/img/07-12-17/xfx780i2.jpg

The only noteworthy chance is a few small parts have changed (the 780i is filled more) and the front connectors have been moved from that hidious location next to the memory, to the traditional spot. The more elaborate cooling is needed as the chip gets hot. This is one area where they should take a hint from AMD...much cooler and smaller chipsets.

I would have bought an intel based board if NVIDIA were to release SLI drivers for these chipsets officially.

cheers
DS


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Darksaber said:


> I would have bought an intel based board if NVIDIA were to release SLI drivers for these chipsets officially.



Me too!  Though we already knew the two boards were going to be very similar.  The chipsets themselves are very similar, almost identical actually.  780i has a few tweaks in it and a PCI-E to PCI-E 2.0 bridge, thats about it.


----------



## ktr (Dec 17, 2007)

Evga and Xfx are based on reference design...


----------



## warup89 (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks like the owner of this board would be forced to use the onboard audio because most likely the the H/S is gonna block the PCI socket.

=\


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 17, 2007)

Good ol' Bit-Tech are on the ball too with their First Look...


----------



## btarunr (Dec 17, 2007)

WOW

gotta start a new piggy bank 780i, here I come.

Okay where's my jaw?


----------



## jcmax (Dec 17, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Me too!  Though we already knew the two boards were going to be very similar.  The chipsets themselves are very similar, almost identical actually.  780i has a few tweaks in it and a PCI-E to PCI-E 2.0 bridge, thats about it.



does sli work with the new intel 45mn quad cpu's?


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 17, 2007)

i'll wait for Asus version, the only reason im getting this is for 45nm cpu support when i buy new chip.
and PCI-e 2.0


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 17, 2007)

, lovely motherboard 

that northbridge cooler looks like an old cpu cooler lol


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2007)

warup89 said:


> Looks like the owner of this board would be forced to use the onboard audio because most likely the the H/S is gonna block the PCI socket.
> 
> =\



That is pretty much the sacrifice you have to make when using Triple-SLI or Quad-Crossfire.  However, a normal SLI user should have no problem using a dedicated sound card in this board.  The bottom PCI slot will be covered, but the middle one will be open.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 17, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> That is pretty much the sacrifice you have to make when using Triple-SLI or Quad-Crossfire.  However, a normal SLI user should have no problem using a dedicated sound card in this board.  The bottom PCI slot will be covered, but the middle one will be open.



What? Can't your SLI have the first two PCIe slots used and leave the third one free? Just asking because I have a Auzen card and it's kinda wide and if it has to come between the two video-cards then the SLI bridge won't fit. Damn!


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 17, 2007)

Darksaber said:


> LOL take a close look at 780i and 680i:
> 
> 680i:
> http://www.descom.com/catalog/images/680I_SLI.jpg
> ...



Woah, there aren't exactly that many differences... Good spot DarkSaber


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 17, 2007)

That look so like an ALIEN (very futuristic) !


----------



## btarunr (Dec 17, 2007)

I think it's high time a new form-factor come to be. The ATX with a max of 7 expansion slots is falling short of current gen expandability. C'mon from the block diagram of the 780 SLI, you can see the chipset supports 5 PCI loads of PCIe X1 slots apart from the three X16 slots. Even E-ATX won't help.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2007)

btarunr said:


> What? Can't your SLI have the first two PCIe slots used and leave the third one free? Just asking because I have a Auzen card and it's kinda wide and if it has to come between the two video-cards then the SLI bridge won't fit. Damn!



I don't know how it works on the 780i boards, but on the 680i boards, if you only have 2 cards you use the top and bottom slot.  I would assume the same is true with the 780i slots as those are the primary PCI-E 2.0 slots, and the middle slot is only a PCI-E 1.1 slot.  However, it might be possible to use the middle slot and the top slot.

Also, ASUS makes their SLI bridges long and flexible specifically to fix that problem.  The SLI bridge flexes outward enough that you can put pretty much any card you want in the middle.



btarunr said:


> I think it's high time a new form-factor come to be. The ATX with a max of 7 expansion slots is falling short of current gen expandability. C'mon from the block diagram of the 780 SLI, you can see the chipset supports 5 PCI loads of PCIe X1 slots apart from the three X16 slots. Even E-ATX won't help.



Not me, I don't want longer motherboards, they are already long enough.  I'm not really a big fan of multiple graphics cards anyway.  Personally, I think the graphics card companies need to start focussing on actually making stronger cards, not stringing a bunch of weak cards together to get marginally better performance.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 17, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> wow that is one huge/retarded looking north bridge cooler other then that it looks like a sweet board like the colors like to see what tis new ESA brings to the table



Is a video card even going to fit in the first PCIe slot?


----------



## sam0t (Dec 17, 2007)

Cool it looks but really, theres not much else that looks attractive in here. Nvidia MB chips are notorious for their heat and power consumptationt, looks like they are not going down with 780i, I mean that heatsink/fan is just sick!


----------



## BOSE (Dec 17, 2007)

It only has 2 SATA ports!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 17, 2007)

BOSE said:


> It only has 2 SATA ports!



I think it has six actually - I can only see four, and those are at the bottom right of the RAM slots. I can't see the other two, but I'm guessing that it might be them beneath the floppy connector facing sideways.


----------



## BOSE (Dec 17, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> I think it has six actually - I can only see four, and those are at the bottom right of the RAM slots. I can't see the other two, but I'm guessing that it might be them beneath the floppy connector facing sideways.



Thanks, you are right, there is 6. Everything is just black, hard to tell whats what.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 17, 2007)

BOSE said:


> Thanks, you are right, there is 6. Everything is just black, hard to tell whats what.



I know exactly what you mean - I was struggling to work out what was where.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2007)

sam0t said:


> Cool it looks but really, theres not much else that looks attractive in here. Nvidia MB chips are notorious for their heat and power consumptationt, looks like they are not going down with 780i, I mean that heatsink/fan is just sick!



The large northbridge is most likely due to the fact that is has to be big enough to cover both the Northbridge and the PCI-E 2.0 bridge.


----------

